# Fun in an empty pool!



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

I never thought an empty baby pool could provide THIS much amusement!!

The boys


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

hahahaha, lol. They are beautiful, I think Cam is going to be a big boy. Parker just almost took you and camera down. They look so good, they gave me a big smile, I can imagine your grinning all the time.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Woo hoo, look at them go. They were just having the time of their life. Thanks for sharing a great video.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

awwww... that's an adorable video! Your older golden really has a lot of energy lol!! Looks like they have a GREAT BIG yard to run around in... bet they love that!!

Now just think how much MORE fun they'd have if the pool had water in it


----------



## Scorpio118 (Jul 9, 2007)

OMG - THAT IS THE FUNNIEST THING EVER!!!!! Look at those big chunky BABY LEGS!!!! TOO CUTE!!!!!

(Im not sure what Im more excited about - the fact that I could SEE this from work or the fact that they were having so much fun!!) HA HA HA HA


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Parker and Camden really were having a blast. I'm out of breath just watching them play. They really play so well together. It surprises me to see Parker being the one initiating play and not Camden. It's usually the younger dog trying to get the older dog to play. Great video.


----------



## nrhareiner (Feb 27, 2007)

I think you missed what they where trying to tell you. "Hay would you fill up this pool with some watter!!!"

Heidi


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is one of the funniest videos I have seen in a long time. They are having the time of their lives with the empty pool imagine how much fun it would be if their was water in the pool. Cute dogs.


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

Now that was just too sweet! What was real funny was that Putz came over, put his paws up on the desk and watched the whole thing!! He LOVED it too!!! I really think he wanted to play with your furkids!!!


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

omg.. that was so cute!! I love watching them when they have the "puppy crazies!!!" lol 

Debbie & mason


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

great vid, both woderfull lookin dogs


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

That was so funny!!!! Wonder how they would have acted with water in it!!

Hooch


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Loved your vid! They're having so much fun. I wonder how many splashes it takes to empty that pool if it starts out with water in it. Hehehe, great fun!


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

So funny! I loved the way they managed to encourage each other to play.

More please!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Lestorm said:


> So funny! I loved the way they managed to encourage each other to play.
> 
> More please!


Great video...... Mine seem to love an empty pool to.....


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Wonderful! Love they way your Camden is a smart one - notice how he runs the inner loop to cut off his brother!  They sure are enjoying each other! (And you are enjoying them!)


----------



## goldenmomof3 (Feb 15, 2006)

That is SOOOO FUNNY! Just imagine how much fun they would have with WATER!!! I have a baby pool and filled it up, but my boy Dakota keeps pulling out the plug in the bottom. Now they can't have water in the pool. After watching that, I can see what kind of fun they might have without it.


----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

I can't get it to pull up for some reason...it keeps saying that it is unavailable at this time...


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

We usually do have water in the pool, but the other day Park was playing in it, got muddy and then came running in and got muddy paw prints on our bed spread when he took a flying leap on our bed. So water went bye bye for a bit. 
They had I think more fun without water in there, so we might leave it like that for a bit. They were out there tonight being crazy again!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Great video. I love it. I love how they play together. They certainly got their excercise. Thanks for the laugh. That was great.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

That brought big giggles! Wow! They are soooo handsome!


----------

